# advice for pork shoulder(bostonbutt) from masters



## arifin (Dec 7, 2018)

hi i am new smoker,from indonesia
i am interested in smoking pork shoulder aka boston butt.
i am using weber ketlle, and everyone know the thermo on the weber lid is not accurate

smoke ribs is about 225f, when i do smoke, the cold side is 275f, and when i check the grate temperature is 225f and is ok ,and pleasure with the result.

now i need an advice of smoking boston butt, what is the temperature??how long does it take??what is the method for butt?in the lid temperature or grate temperature ??

many thanks if any master can help me


----------



## smokinq13 (Dec 7, 2018)

You always go by grate level temperature. Your smoking temperature can vary from 225 all the way up to 275. A nice size of meat will take anyway between 8 to 12 hours. You should tell if it's done by internal temperature which should be 190-200 for pulled pork. The key is letting it rest after cooking so the juices can redistribute in the meat

Hope this helps!


----------



## arifin (Dec 7, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> You always go by grate level temperature. Your smoking temperature can vary from 225 all the way up to 275. A nice size of meat will take anyway between 8 to 12 hours. You should tell if it's done by internal temperature which should be 190-200 for pulled pork. The key is letting it rest after cooking so the juices can redistribute in the meat
> 
> Hope this helps!


ok got it ,master :-)


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2018)

arifin when I smoke butts, I shoot for a grate temp of 230°-250° F and I plan on 1 1/2 hours per pound. The most repeated phrase here at SMF when cooking intact muscle meats is "Cook to internal temperature, not time".


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 7, 2018)

Search the snake method for smoking on a kettle. As stated above butts are forgiving and smoking temps can vary from low 225* to 300*+. A properly set up charcoal snake should last about 8 to 10 hours.

Let us know how it goes

Chris


----------



## arifin (Dec 11, 2018)

dutch said:


> arifin when I smoke butts, I shoot for a grate temp of 230°-250° F and I plan on 1 1/2 hours per pound. The most repeated phrase here at SMF when cooking intact muscle meats is "Cook to internal temperature, not time".


oh,,the meat temperature is the point..thanks master


----------



## arifin (Dec 11, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Search the snake method for smoking on a kettle. As stated above butts are forgiving and smoking temps can vary from low 225* to 300*+. A properly set up charcoal snake should last about 8 to 10 hours.
> 
> Let us know how it goes
> 
> Chris


ok master, i will,,many thanks master


----------

